# Pictures of new plantings yet?



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I was hoping that that we might get some growers posting pictures of the new gardens for the year. We still have 20" of snow on the ground, and 3.5 ft of frost in the ground, in northern Minnesota. So I'm still 45 days from starting anything outdoors. I do have peppers and tomatoes growing under lights in the house though.

Here are a couple of pictures from a previous year's garden. The early, cold weather crops. Base on the size of stuff, the pictures must have been taken in mid June. 4 or 5 different types of lettuce, and some beets in the background of the 1st picture.


----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

It's been a few years since i've been able to have a garden due to worksad_smiles so my garden spot was a mess! I have already tilled it 4 times with about 3 to 4 days in between to try and let the roots rot from all the grass and weeds that had taken it over.I am hopeing to get started planting right at easter if the good lord's willing and the creek don't rise.
You guy's don't freeze to death up there and hopefully you'll be planting soon!:doowapsta


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*New Planting 2014*

My first G 90 was planted February 24 and was up March 12, a total of 16 days from planting until sprouting. Everyone in Texas will remember the freakish cold weather for our area, especially the coastal region. My second planting was March 18 and was up March 25, a total of seven days in the ground. What a difference a few degrees makes, along with a lot of moisture. I took a chance and planted black eyed peas on the 18th also and they are sprouting. Whether they make it or not is up in the air. My tomatoes went in the ground Friday the 21st of March and have not done much, if the temperature would jump to the eighties they would take off. I always till slow release fertilizer in their beds so they get a shot when they get older. Everything else is on hold until it warms up. Last year all my squash, cucumbers and okra had to be replanted. I tried a second crop of peas but got caught in the heat wave we had and they never made fruit, waist high bushes and dropped the blooms. I shredded them and they came back out and bloomed, crazy. I planted 2.5 pounds of corn seed the first time and just guessing I got about 80% germination, some failure due to weather and some the planter itself. Hopefully my second planting will be better. The tomatoes are Celebrity and I found that the smaller they are to start with the better. I had a couple die last year (I think I burned them with fertilizer) and planted some of the large ones that come single and the small ones I planted passed them up and produced more. Ain't gardening fun? Some terrible pictures, good luck to all.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Dick, I'm chasing stripers in Ark. and getting absolutely hammered by the bad weather.....when I get back I'll post some garden pictures hopefully.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Wado..... Nicely done. Really like the pictures. That is a BIG garden.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I kind of went insane for a short spell when I did this. I had a tractor delivered here for another place I own and decided to play with the disc and it was so much fun I made a garden. There is 2.25 acres inside the fence and a couple of more beers and all of it would have been garden. Sure glad I stopped. Most of it is corn so there is not too much maintenance involved. I give credit to anyone that takes on a garden whether it be large or small because if you do it right it takes a lot of work. My mom grew more stuff in a 24 x 24 garden than I do in this monster with only a hoe and water hose. There wasn't a weed or a sprig of grass to be found either. The high maintenance stuff is yet to be planted, maybe in a week or so. Saturday is supposed to be what my dad used to call a "Chamber of Commerce" day so I might shoot some updated pictures.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Garden Update*

Finally our weather has straightened out, sort of. Dirty weatherman says Monday we may see cool or even cold weather returning. I planted cucumbers, okra and squash April first and had some poking through in five days. My dill weed and cilantro haven't come up, I don't know what's up with that. I guess it needs more heat and water. No rain since March twenty third so it's all sprinklers. The tomatoes are loving it and have blooms. Last years Zinnia's are coming on also. Now the real work starts, getting the grass under control.
I was sitting here looking at some dill seed I was going to plant in case my other doesn't come up and spotted a toothpick holder on my desk. Makes a pretty good planter for small seeds, at least you can control where they go.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

*7 beans; 3 pictures*

This is the year of the bean in my garden.

First picture shows the Anastasia bean coming on strong with pintos off to the right. The Anastasia bean seems to love this cool weather, unlike most beans.

Second picture, yin yang bean and to the right of them Dixie butterpea (lima) and fordhook (Lima)...all bush beans.

Third picture, old reliable contender bush beans just now pushing through and a new for me oldie, Cherokee Indian black pole beans which haven't yet pushed up under the TP's .

Its going to be a beanie year here


----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

Meadowlark,
Are those multiplying onions there on the right in your last picture?
If so, do you just till around them when the season is over? I would like to plant some but i was just thinking of putting some in maybe a flowerbed or something like that instead of making them a permenant fixture in my garden.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes, they are. I take them out at the end of the spring season and re-plant in fall because I like to move things around....but I don't see any reason you couldn't just leave them in one spot.

By the way, if you(or others) need any sets, I'd be happy to send you some. I have plenty.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Yes, they are. I take them out at the end of the spring season and re-plant in fall because I like to move things around....but I don't see any reason you couldn't just leave them in one spot.
> 
> By the way, if you(or others) need any sets, I'd be happy to send you some. I have plenty.


Hey lark save me some. Thanks. I gotta get my putter worked on or get someone to help with my putter skills. I gotta a new one & can't figure out how to send pics. 
My gardens are coming around & I wanna brag. LOL Guess, I'll go talk to the geek squad for help.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Test


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

2014 garden


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

More 2014


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That chicken is eyeballing its next snack, LOL...or is it thinking its about to become a snack?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> That chicken is eyeballing its next snack, LOL...or is it thinking its about to become a snack?


Not with me being there I'm armed & dangerous. Shoot to kill. LOL
My roo has two inch spurs & he loves his lady's. I'd put my money on the roo. Great roo takes good care of his girls & is great around people.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Update, May 5 2014 Garden*

It's been almost a month since my last update and we might make a garden after all. The wind has been vicious and a couple of insect invasions took some casualties, and not much rain so I guess I am lucky to get this far. My corn is tossling but it seems stunted so I might not have very large ears, it's happened before. The first tomato blooms all took with no blossom end rot, and the plants are loaded with blooms again so if I watch my water we should be good. Yellow squash is already making, seems early and the plants are kind of small too. I get my fill of squash pretty quick anyway but I have plenty of friends. Blackeyed peas aren't running yet, I planted them on the same day a friend of mine planted his contenders and he has blooms already. Here are the updated pic's. I would have took pictures of the martins in their new house but I guess they are out hunting bugs. I planted three rows of giant sunflowers down the fence in front. Anxious to see how that does.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice garden Wado. Mines coming along. I'm giving up on squash. Squash just keeps making me mad.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Rubberback said:


> Nice garden Wado. Mines coming along. I'm giving up on squash. Squash just keeps making me mad.


Great garden, Wado. Rubberback, I agree on the squash but I'm giving it one more try. Any tips, Wado or others?:headknock:headknock


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

*Squash*

My squash and cucumbers look pretty bad. Peppers are doing ok. Tomatoes are great. My first year doing the garden thing.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Thanks, please excuse the grass. I try but it just keeps coming, there is a never ending supply of seeds blown in on this wind. I used to have terrible luck with squash I think because of the lack of bees. Our last place we had a garden had more of a black sticky gumbo dirt also. I had poor drainage and grew big squash plants with only blooms. We also had problems with powdery mildew. One of my friends told me I needed to pollinate them manually, I said that's just too much trouble. This place grows squash very well, as you can see I planted it thick and was going to thin it out but let it go. I don't have as much success with zuccini as the yellow for some reason but I have plenty of plants. I also started spraying with Triple Action and it seems to keep the plants healthier longer so the leaves don't get mildew as bad. Sometimes the squash will get to a stage where the fruit turns brown and falls off. I don't know if that is a sign of too much water or not enough or poor pollinating. I need a soil analysis to see what it needs and something to keep it from packing, the stuff gets like cement after a rain. From the pictures I see everyone is having pretty good success even with the weird weather, just got to keep doing our rain dances.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Here are some of mine.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Are those Kushaw, did I spell that right?


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

bowmansdad said:


> Great garden, Wado. Rubberback, I agree on the squash but I'm giving it one more try. Any tips, Wado or others?:headknock:headknock


My first time trying out the gardening thing and my squash look great and are growing like crazy. It's about time to do my first harvest this weekend.

I've found lots of water for the squash and cucumbers. I water them a lot more than I do my peppers, herbs, and maters. Again, I'm no expert and only a beginner, but when I saw how well they were doing I just kept up with the extra water and it seemed to work.


----------



## golfpro02 (Jun 15, 2006)

my little garden for this year.


----------

